# 2014 F150 Tremor (regular cab short bed) truck build



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

My build has started. I have a 2014 F150 Tremor regular cab/short bed (6.5) with the Ecoboost motor FX2 (2WD). 
The first thing I did audio wise was to upgrade Sync 2 to Sync 3 via a new factory touch screen and APIM module and USB module. Fairly easy to do and let's me keep all factory capabilities plus adds full Android Auto integration which I LOVE. Waze/google maps, OK google commands for audio, nav etc. I do not have Sony amps so modifying the outputs and removing equalization via Forscan should be super easy. 

At first I thought I was going to just add a sub and roll that way but no, that was not in the cards.
My first round of sub/bass amp was Xfire 10" with one of their amps and WOW, not impressed, that's getting handed down to one of my kids.
Second round was a really old Rockford 300W class D amp from the mid 2000's that has been moved between 3 cars on a 12" memphis audio sub in the trunk to power the Xfire 10"... Still no bueno
Third iteration is now a pair of Memphis Audio 10" subs with a RF t1000-1bd sub amp, getting there but still not what I'm happy with. I think I'm going to have to do a port through or full blow through setup in the truck...
In the interim I purchased a used JBL MS-8 to my processor, that's in the garage waiting to be installed. 
In the interim I've been reading and reading and reading, I flip flopped alot but ordered a set of Audiofrog GB60/GB25/GB10 as well as a GB25/GB10 with the GB2510C for center channel. I also ordered 2xRF T400-4 amps to run the top end.
I'm looking at doing the GB25 top of the door panel next to the factory tweeter and countersink them in the panel to match the angles then cover the top triangle in speaker grill cloth with some type of bent aluminum rod to cover the seam for now. Long term will be sound deadening and leather on the door panels and dash.

Here's some pics of the truck as she sits, I'll take pictures as we move along with the build.
I also want to do a Gen 2 Raptor steering wheel conversion, I have the wheel and airbag with connectors in my garage, just need to bug my friend with his scope to review what needs to be done. Paddle shifters and the wheel will make a HUGE driving and looks improvement in the cab.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Holding for updates


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Holding for updates part 2


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Word! That truck is NASTY!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Sub'd

I love a good RCSB build!!!


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

You nailed the stance. Love it. I have the polar opposite to your truck 2014 white supercrew 4x4 on 34.5" tires.lol can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

She's sitting right!!! 

Holding on for more audio pics


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Picking up the Audiofrog speakers and crossover now. The brown boxes are the single GB25 and GB10 for the center channel.
Also bought a cs113tg-tw5v2, it's on the way.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Just curious, you gonna run the 2xRF T400-4 on just left and right channels (w/one of them bridged on the GB-60’s) and use MS-8 to power center?

Or, using the 2xRF T400-4 on all the front speakers (center included)?


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

metanium said:


> Just curious, you gonna run the 2xRF T400-4 on just left and right channels (w/one of them bridged on the GB-60’s) and use MS-8 to power center?
> 
> Or, using the 2xRF T400-4 on all the front speakers (center included)?


I'm going to run them stereo to all the speakers, I'll have one channel left over as the center will be the mid and tweeter on the passive crossover just running active high pass.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kanadian-kaos (Sep 12, 2010)

metanium said:


> Just curious, you gonna run the 2xRF T400-4 on just left and right channels (w/one of them bridged on the GB-60’s) and use MS-8 to power center?
> 
> Or, using the 2xRF T400-4 on all the front speakers (center included)?


Hmmm, he has 8 channels and 8 total speakers for the front. He could go fully active with everything, including the center.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

kanadian-kaos said:


> Hmmm, he has 8 channels and 8 total speakers for the front. He could go fully active with everything, including the center.


I could but I don't think the JBL MS-8 I have will do full active center. Maybe some day in the future if I swap processors.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Did some more looking at info and I think I'm going to see if I can swap the GB25 for the center for a GB60 and change the xover to the GS610C. Looks like there's 4" of depth and LOTS of room to make something work well up there.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Ordered a pair of cs113tg-tw5-v2 today as well. Worst case later I'll make a custom box out of the subs or sell them and do something else. 
I keep dreaming of doing a pair of 13" W7 separated by 4 8" W7 in a blow through tuned to like 30 and 70 hz but that's long term thoughts


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

System diagram as the plan is currently


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Here's what I'm thinking about for the sail panels. Considering abandoning the stock pillar tweeter mounts for the GB10's
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Subscribed, I have those same door panels in my truck and always wondered if mounting a mid and tweeter there would work. My issue is when stuff doesn’t look stock I get bummed about it.


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

Me three. I've been curious if mounting the mid or tweeter would sound ok.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Step one done, more to come









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Need to find some small hole black metal grill sheet, any leads?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Horuspeed (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi, did you try Mobile solution usa - raw materials - aluminium or steel mesh with black paint?


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Horuspeed said:


> Hi, did you try Mobile solution usa - raw materials - aluminium or steel mesh with black paint?


I saw that, it's a bunch of material for my little job


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Though its crazy expensive you could look for a "metal supermarket" near you or simply look for a metal supplier in your area. The one I go to for my projects will sell me a "drop" or a small chunk of material or an entire sheet/stick. They usually keep steel and aluminum in stock.

Another option could be an HVAC supply house (think of Ferguson or Johnstone, not HD or Lowes) that sells diffusers for A/C units. They might have some perforated mesh laying the back that's been damaged that they will make you a deal on.


----------



## ONEeleven (Nov 4, 2017)

Have you considered using a metal mesh speaker grille for a 10-inch or larger subwoofer? Amazon sells a pair of 12-inch grilles for $18.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Updated drawing










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Also expensive but good quality & variety of metal mesh at *McMaster-Carr - Standard Perforated Metal Sheets*

Scroll down the page.

There are others available as well if you search.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

bbfoto said:


> Also expensive but good quality & variety of metal mesh at *McMaster-Carr - Standard Perforated Metal Sheets*
> 
> Scroll down the page.
> 
> There are others available as well if you search.


Ordered some 9232T161, should work great.


----------



## kanadian-kaos (Sep 12, 2010)

Sweet! Are you angling the drivers at all for imaging? Kind of looks like it given that the top is deeper. Should sound great.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

kanadian-kaos said:


> Sweet! Are you angling the drivers at all for imaging? Kind of looks like it given that the top is deeper. Should sound great.


Yes it's angled towards the middle

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice drawing!


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Went out and disabled equalization today in Forscan, just edit the ACM to set to:
727-01-02 00xx - Disables Factory EQ Processing 
So much more bass that I had to turn down the gain and EQ on my rockford amp. Top end sounds 100% better too.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

mtxpert said:


> Went out and disabled equalization today in Forscan, just edit the ACM to set to:
> 727-01-02 00xx - Disables Factory EQ Processing
> So much more bass that I had to turn down the gain and EQ on my rockford amp. Top end sounds 100% better too.


Nice!

Can you point me to a tutorial on doing this? I'm wanting to do this in a buddy's 2014 Ford Fiesta ST with Sync.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

bbfoto said:


> Nice!
> 
> Can you point me to a tutorial on doing this? I'm wanting to do this in a buddy's 2014 Ford Fiesta ST with Sync.


Variable Line Level Preamp Outputs From ACM (Factory Radio) For Amplifier Upgrades

https://www.f150forum.com/f30/anyone-used-forscan-flat-signal-dsp-373202/index5/

727-01-01 xx59 F8x8 xxxx - Enables Line Level with Optional Subwoofer (Aux 1) and Front Center (Aux 2) Outputs Enabled*
727-01-02 00xx - Disables Factory EQ Processing


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Found a local shop to make me a 320A alternator for my truck (2014 3.5L F150). Is that a good price or is there better out there?


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

mtxpert said:


> Found a local shop to make me a 320A alternator for my truck (2014 3.5L F150). Is that a good price or is there better out there?


I didn't see a price? Is it just a rewound stator in a standard housing, or a larger housing+stator with an outboard regulator/rectifier?


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

bbfoto said:


> I didn't see a price? Is it just a rewound stator in a standard housing, or a larger housing+stator with an outboard regulator/rectifier?


$420 reworked stocker

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

370 amp Elite series alternator for Ford Late model V6 / V8 - Mechman Alternators


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Aluminum mesh showed up today, should work great.


----------



## Smash (Oct 4, 2011)

mtxpert said:


> Step one done, more to come
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slightly unrelated question on this. How do you transfer your design from cardboard to Fusion 360? It looks good. Can't wait to see the entire 3d printed part.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Smash said:


> Slightly unrelated question on this. How do you transfer your design from cardboard to Fusion 360? It looks good. Can't wait to see the entire 3d printed part.


Just used the tracing to become measurements within the software, a friend is doing the drawing portion but now I want to learn how to do it and buy a 3D printer for sure.


----------



## Smash (Oct 4, 2011)

mtxpert said:


> Just used the tracing to become measurements within the software, a friend is doing the drawing portion but now I want to learn how to do it and buy a 3D printer for sure.


So he's not taking a picture or scanning and tracing that, just measuring free handed? Was wondering because I have a 3d printer and am looking at trying to find a faster way to parts. Thanks! Can't wait to see it. Starting on my F150 with Audio Frogs soon!


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

We mic'd out all the speakers and I had traced them on the cardboard. From scratch that's no way else I can think of, if you have simmering to start from you could 3D scan

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

First one printing









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah it is!


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

mtxpert said:


> First one printing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's sexy. I need to get my Creality CR-10s set up.

What plastic did you end up going with? I am likely going to be sticking with PETG and epoxy filling the infill area. PLA and others have too low of a glass transition temperature and begin softening around 140 degrees Fahrenheit. In Cali summers it's a certainty that it'll get hotter than that.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

I am in !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Need to do something about the roof resonating horribly, time for some sound deadening, so far just subs and bass amp installed. The JL's move some decent air for sure.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

How you gonna TELL us the sub and bass amp are installed and not SHOW us???? Can we get some JL excursion too?


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

PLA printed prototype is done. I cut the sail panel on the passenger side to check. Had to remove the defroster duct for it to fit. There's a gap in the inside edge, we'll see if I can heat up the panel to make it fit, I've decided this panel will be replaced with a new one. I'll end up wrapping the panels in leather eventually.
The grill has indents for small round neodymium magnets and the posts we'll drill and glue in steel rods. The grill idea is to cover it in grill cloth. The next parts will be printed in black ABS that can be finished to a gloss black.
So far so good!


























































Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

****ing a !!!!


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Can you post a picture of what the duct looks like behind that door sail and maybe a measurement.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

V8toilet said:


> Can you post a picture of what the duct looks like behind that door sail and maybe a measurement.


All cut out now, no way for duct and speakers. Maybe a custom tube could be made.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

What would it cost to get another set of those sail panels.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

nautic70 said:


> What would it cost to get another set of those sail panels.


Let me get it all worked out and functional first but in ABS I was thinking around $200 for a pair with the grills like that, if people want the defroster duct then I need to work on that. Would come with a set of cutout templates as well.


----------



## 555nova (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome work


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

Super cool on the sails! Looking forward to see this all come together. ?


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

mtxpert said:


> PLA printed prototype is done. I cut the sail panel on the passenger side to check. Had to remove the defroster duct for it to fit. There's a gap in the inside edge, we'll see if I can heat up the panel to make it fit, I've decided this panel will be replaced with a new one. I'll end up wrapping the panels in leather eventually.
> The grill has indents for small round neodymium magnets and the posts we'll drill and glue in steel rods. The grill idea is to cover it in grill cloth. The next parts will be printed in black ABS that can be finished to a gloss black.
> So far so good!
> 
> ...


Brilliant work, man!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Sweet truck, MTXpert! I want one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Finally got a video of the subs
https://youtu.be/rLDl1SiF-a0

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kanadian-kaos (Sep 12, 2010)

mtxpert said:


> Finally got a video of the subs
> https://youtu.be/rLDl1SiF-a0
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Sweet! That roof will definitely flex even more with the doors/windows shut.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Version two which includes a cam lock that lets you screw in a support behind the front edge. Need to do a little more adjustment in the tab depth to lock in better.












































Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Those pods came out nice as hell!


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Great job on the pods man! Any plans of painting them to match the factory black?


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

mattkim1337 said:


> Great job on the pods man! Any plans of painting them to match the factory black?


That is a test print in PLA, the actual printed ones will be ABS that'll will be gloss black after an acetone bath.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Final printed product, will have some sanding and then doing gloss finish once I pick them up.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Dropped the truck off today for full system install, sound deadening, dual under hood batteries and some custom upholstery. Should be done in a couple of weeks!
I'll post pictures as I get them. Can't WAIT!!!
Had a photoshoot done last week, came out pretty freaking awesome.
After I get the truck back it will be time for the water to air IC and hopefully some other performance mods.
I really would like to get this thing into the 11's on a drag radial.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

AWESOME looking truck! Have you seen Boosted F150 on YouTube?


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Just looked, mine is an ecoboost truck and much heavier than his as it's a 14 but I am looking at getting the truck into the 11's over the next year. I have my twin turbo 11 CTS-V I'm also building to do the fast stuff, should run 8's. 


BP1Fanatic said:


> AWESOME looking truck! Have you seen Boosted F150 on YouTube?












Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Those orange rims are nasty!!!!


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Wiring picked up by installer and he sent a pic of it all tucked in for the night nice and safe.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

BP1Fanatic said:


> Those orange rims are nasty!!!!


Here they are all laid out on the ground.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Progress!
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

Looking Awesome. Just read through the thread & subscribed.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

I wish my supercrew had that much space behind the rear seat.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Blow through coming together









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

[email protected], that looks nice!


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks fabulous. Would you share the wire brand and where you sourced it please?


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

leepersc said:


> Looks fabulous. Would you share the wire brand and where you sourced it please?


I'll find out, there's a build book being made by the installer.


----------



## leepersc (Sep 23, 2009)

mtxpert said:


> I'll find out, there's a build book being made by the installer.


You're a good dude. I appreciate it very much!


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

More pictures!





































Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Amp rack, close-up of threaded inserts for amp mounting.
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Moar pics are always good!


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking great man!!!


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Amp rack, new door grills and new gauges in the dash for volts and boost that match, replaced the e locker switch and cigarette lighter.






























Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

So what are the subs? You're system diagram shows 2 JL Audio sub boxes.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

You're right, updated system diagram


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

mtxpert said:


> You're right, updated system diagram


when will yo start you centerchannel? thats what i wanna do to mt 2013 fx4 crew cab with 8 touchscreen. with the rest of build the center will look awesome to !!!


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Today or tomorrow


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

mtxpert said:


> Today or tomorrow


yessssssssssssss!!!!!!!! need see how to stuff some stuff in that center trey with factory 3.5


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Sail pod ready for paint and custom mesh grill









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

More pictures of progress





































Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Those pods are sick!! Sent ya pm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Custom trim rings in silver to match the AC vents. Dash mounted JBL DSP controller and the new volt and boost gauges flush mounted in the dash holes.












































Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

I never got a pm 


optimaprime said:


> Those pods are sick!! Sent ya pm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Damn it I sent it from Tapatalk ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

It was about making some sail pods for my gear and center channel when you get to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

mtxpert said:


> Custom trim rings in silver to match the AC vents. Dash mounted JBL DSP controller and the new volt and boost gauges flush mounted in the dash holes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Those grills aresooo sick.and jbl screen holder looks stock very nice man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

One of the pods fractured, it was ABS and PLA combo and it split under the pressure of the clamp we incorporated, reprinting new ones in ABS only.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

mtxpert said:


> One of the pods fractured, it was ABS and PLA combo and it split under the pressure of the clamp we incorporated, reprinting new ones in ABS only.




Bummer man .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Getting closer












































Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Good stuff man! I am enjoying this build!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice BP4!


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

mtxpert said:


>


Really liking where this build is going.

I will say the back cab wall reminds me of a Tiki god statue.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Just wow!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Dang man that’s sick!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Installer had to take a break for a week so I picked up my truck. Definitely need to do something about the road noise coming through the blow through now, it's LOUD. 
No sounds yet as he has more work to do, dropping back off on 10/12.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Can you block the port with some MDF?


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

With the factory cover off the little "vents" are uncovered now and just echoing behind the new cover I think. Have to cut up the old cover and use it behind the new trim panel and see if that helps. As well as add some more foam sound deadning. 
I'll report more as updates occur.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Progress continues!






























Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

mtxpert said:


> Progress continues!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Many more pics of that center channel? Working on mine next !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Truck is playing music and getting tuned, I'll have completed pictures soon!


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Almost done, had to pick up a new remote, should be done this week, still trying to figure out the Raptor steering wheel.






























Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

Very nice!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow is all that I can say, well actually please post more pictures is all I can say lol.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Will do once I get the car back


----------



## bigemike (Oct 16, 2018)

Awesome build


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

This is the full truck build if anyone cares to see, suspension, performance etc.

https://www.f150ecoboost.net/forum/...soon-parts-his-money-tremor-build-thread.html


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I know it's probably a little late, but look for "Fidelity Mesh," I think AAMP makes it. We get it from our local distributor. Comes in 32x24" sheets IIRC.

Jay


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

All done now


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

bigbubba said:


> Really liking where this build is going.
> 
> I will say the back cab wall reminds me of a Tiki god statue.


I was thinking the exact same thing. lol

Jay


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Lots of pictures uploaded to shared folder. Great pictures of the dash, grills, door work etc.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/4eBLUfhgfmaEAfD89


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Have to put these up though, happy with the center channel results
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Bummer, google wants access to my photos in order for me to access those pictures and I won’t let it.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

V8toilet said:


> Bummer, google wants access to my photos in order for me to access those pictures and I won’t let it.


I tried a different browser where I'm not logged into google and I can see the pictures fine.

Sounds like chair to keyboard interface issue...


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

I will try that next time I’m on my laptop. 

I followed your thread on the Ford forum. Very nice work you do and also lots of $$$$.  I was once like you but then the kids came and party was over. :mean::surprised:

I drive a 2014 regular cab buts it’s only the XL with Sync. :shame:


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

V8toilet said:


> I will try that next time I’m on my laptop.
> 
> I followed your thread on the Ford forum. Very nice work you do and also lots of $$$$.  I was once like you but then the kids came and party was over. :mean::surprised:


I'm 50, kids are in their 20's, I haven't done cool stuff for awhile so it's fun to do again. 
I haven't built a big system since my MTX Sponsored IASCA Caprice back in 1994/5


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

mtxpert said:


> I'm 50, kids are in their 20's, I haven't done cool stuff for awhile so it's fun to do again.
> I haven't built a big system since my MTX Sponsored IASCA Caprice back in 1994/5


That’s awesome! I can’t wait till my time comes again. My youngest is 8 so a ways to go. I had an 83 impala, similar to caprice, with the shaky odd fire 229 v6 in it. Also had a Fiero with built Camaro v6 in it.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

mtxpert said:


> Have to put these up though, happy with the center channel results
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is fantastic!! Gonna try my hand putting 2 l3 widebanders in mine ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Is that gb60 in a sealed enclosure? Any problems with dash rattles?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

mattkim1337 said:


> Is that gb60 in a sealed enclosure? Any problems with dash rattles?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


System isn't playing yet, hopefully today/tomorrow.
The GB60's are all playing infinite baffler per feedback from Andy according to my installer.
If there's rattles it will be addressed.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Picked up the truck, installer tuned it but my ears want different crossover points. I will be playing around with it tonight. Sounds great just want more low end and mid bass, I might have to change out the MS-8 DSP


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

OK I hate this DSP, the fact that I can't have different xover points for the mid bass and subs is just nuts as well as no level controls per channel.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

Could you try feeding the Center/Left/Right outputs into a different dsp for more control while still keeping logic 7?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

I'm going to try and fix it with the built in crossovers on the amps, low pass on subs and high pass on the mid bass.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Sounds like a JL Twk 88 is in your near future, I love mine.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Did some messing with the RF amp crossover, made a huge difference, need to review the mid bass drivers and see if I can put some enclosures behind them to tighten them up.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

I think I'm going to sell my 4x13TW5V2-2 and get some 13W7AE's, just will have to replace the back enclosure. Just no where near the amount of bass I was hoping for. Hopefully a T1000 per sub will be enough, just not sure they'll like .75 ohm


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Today is a new day and a much better sounding system.
Did some research on MS8, found that MS-8 system volume should be set lower with multiple amps when ran through self test to allow for it to find clipping vs clipping at a higher system volume. MAN what a difference. Also set all amps gain to 1/2 which made a huge difference, zero'd out the parametric EQ and started over. Had to do the smiley face in negative values except for some +6/8 at 40-80. I'm getting some decent bass now, much more than yesterday and top end sounds AMAZING. I think that the GB60's need some baffling/mini enclosures to help them sound better and get some more midbass. I don't know if I need more power or different subs, I'm looking for face shaking bass and just not there yet on the bottom end, top end sounds 100% better, definitely need to use an RTA to find some peaks. Long term hopefully the Audiofrog DSP will be out.
I was also seeing low voltage and had to pull the ground on the battery today while trying to install new steering wheel/air bag. After reinstalling the voltage is rock stead at 14.4!!! YAY!
Little bits and pieces. I'm 10000000% happier than yesterday with the system which is a great thing.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm planning on adding a gb60/gb15 combo as a center. This thread helps.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Redliner99 (Mar 26, 2018)

mtxpert said:


> Today is a new day and a much better sounding system.
> 
> Did some research on MS8, found that MS-8 system volume should be set lower with multiple amps when ran through self test to allow for it to find clipping vs clipping at a higher system volume. MAN what a difference. Also set all amps gain to 1/2 which made a huge difference, zero'd out the parametric EQ and started over. Had to do the smiley face in negative values except for some +6/8 at 40-80. I'm getting some decent bass now, much more than yesterday and top end sounds AMAZING. I think that the GB60's need some baffling/mini enclosures to help them sound better and get some more midbass. I don't know if I need more power or different subs, I'm looking for face shaking bass and just not there yet on the bottom end, top end sounds 100% better, definitely need to use an RTA to find some peaks. Long term hopefully the Audiofrog DSP will be out.
> 
> ...




From what I have read and seen Andy designed the gb60 to rub IB in a door. I could be wrong but just what I have seen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Stereo is installed, I'm playing around with a ton of the settings but getting close.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

YouTube is down.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

More tuning and getting happier, found out I had to turn my bass WAY down during tuning to get any extra volume out of it, MUCH more bass now.
Mid bass don't like below 95Hz at 24db, I have top of GB60 at 400Hz and stop the GB25 at 4100Hz, center at 95Hz and up 2 way.
Subs I have a 65Hz so there's a gap there but the subs sound like ****E above that. Every day I get more interested in some other options for subs.


----------



## mattkim1337 (Jan 31, 2018)

How is the imaging? I'm interested how a center channel system handles left of center and right of center content.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

After getting top top end dialed in I am very happy with the imaging. Great stage, best I've ever had.


mattkim1337 said:


> How is the imaging? I'm interested how a center channel system handles left of center and right of center content.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Decided I'm going to move to 4xAudiofrog 12" subs instead of JL, all drivers will be AF in this build now.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

mtxpert said:


> Decided I'm going to move to 4xAudiofrog 12" subs instead of JL, all drivers will be AF in this build now.


Good call.


----------



## kanadian-kaos (Sep 12, 2010)

mtxpert said:


> Decided I'm going to move to 4xAudiofrog 12" subs instead of JL, all drivers will be AF in this build now.


Sweet jeebus that will get loud.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Will the AF subs use the same box?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

optimaprime said:


> Will the AF subs use the same box??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, looking at a redesign of the blow through but in playing with tuning the MS-8 the truck sounds better and better every day.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Finished another interior mod, this is to allow 11-14 trucks to use a Raptor steering wheel and paddle shifters on their console or column shifted trucks.






https://www.facebook.com/raptorwheelconversion/

I had to make custom circuit boards for the new steering wheel to be backward compatible, was VERY expensive but now I have a product I can sell people.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

optimaprime said:


> This is fantastic!! Gonna try my hand putting 2 l3 widebanders in mine !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Did you make the center channel grill ? I would like to buy one for my center channel build 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

The new steering wheel is bad ass !! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah it is!


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

Love this thread! I’m about to go full active in my truck and will document the upgrade better than the original install. Great looking truck and build. Bravo!


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Man it's been awhile but some updates on the system. A friend of mine Dennis Barnes (of Gates Bronco fame) designed and built me 2 6th order enclosures in the bed with 16x6.5" 4 ohm subs to replace the 4xTW13W5V2-4 subs. The output of these enclosures are AMAZING and sound so tight and clean with amazing bottom end. We initially wired each set of 4 subs in parallel then series for 2 ohm to the amp but with box rise we measued 4.7 ohms and the T1000 only outputting 481 watts so we paralleled everything down to .5 ohm and saw 1.3 ohms at the amp for 1300+ watts now, This is causing some power issues so alternator, 12 35ah LTO cells and upgrading the wiring from front to rear from 4x6ga (1 per amp) to 1/0 to the rear to feed the new battery and then 1/0 to a new T2500 that will replace my 2xT1000 amps. Hopefully should see a 150 out of this thing while sounding amazing.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## KrautNotRice (Nov 2, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

Well I'm having a ton of fun with everything, unfortunately the original installer used 6ga and maxi blade fuses for the T1000's because I'm now blowing 120A fuses pretty easily so rewiring will have to happen soon when we do the alternator and LTO 12 35ah cell battery. 
Took a video though, I think I could do a hair trick with this thing... I'm pretty dang happy so far.


----------



## mtxpert (Sep 29, 2016)

I guess I should post the truck has had some major look updates as well. New BC Forged 22x9.5 +40 285/45/22 front and 22x12 +35 325/40/22 rear. Added some stripes to match the red highlights the truck had stock.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

NIOCE!!!!!


----------



## Bobby_Jones (Apr 9, 2020)

Cool build.


----------

